

pg: SOPA could have had a compromise - EGreg
http://magarshak.com/blog/?p=100

======
paulsutter
The author should (re?)read pg's essay.

~~~
EGreg
and what would he find?

~~~
paulsutter
He would find that it never advocated copyright infringement.

~~~
EGreg
That was not the point.

